# Barista Express - how many o-rings required?



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Hi all, i'm looking to come over to the dark side and hopefully collecting a Barista Express tomorrow.

I've been told that one of the small o-rings in 'one of the elbows' has sprung a leak so i'm going to sort this as a priority, but whilst i'm there I may as well replace whatever other o-rings are in sight.

I gather that inside the o-rings are BS010 and BS007 - assuming this is the case, can anyone point me to a schematic, or let me now how many there are to replace so i can order the right amount?

Thanks!


----------



## FranSanchez (Mar 18, 2021)

Have a look at this post, I can highly recommend to replace the plastic elbow by the metallic one, so much better:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/58851-can-anyone-help-identify-this-part/?do=embed


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

FranSanchez said:


> Have a look at this post, I can highly recommend to replace the plastic elbow by the metallic one, so much better:


 People will wonder where you got it from so why not post a link?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Came across the link on a thread here:

https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/breville-bes870-solenoid-elbow-leaking-t66394.html


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Just thought i'd pop back and update the thread. I didn't actually require any o-rings in the end as I ordered a metal solenoid/water pipe elbow from advice in this thread and duly fitted tonight. It took about 5 minutes and is clearly a great repair and/or upgrade to what seems a definite weak point in these machines!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Home barista has a number of ideas around relating to Sage machines. It interesting that the elbows that the ebay link goes to are BSP fittings as some one replaced another part and that seemed to need metric pipe. Found a hose connector with that thread and as far as I know it fitted. If one solenoid has this thread all are likely to.

The dia didn't fit in with BSP. Easy to check by measuring the part that has been taken out, thread gauges maybe to check the pitch.

 From personal experience if some one disconnects one of the O ring connectors even on a relatively new machine having spares around is a good idea. It usually works out but not always.

These plastic things seem to be a pain eventually. I suspect it takes rather a long time though. I don't think Sage make them. Just buy them in.

A more interesting mod would be to return the OPV output to the reservoir. That would allow them to use more usual brew pressure as per the DB. Most machines do this via a separate pipe to the reservoir. Not an easy thing to do neatly on the thermo machines. Returning it directly to the input to the pump could cause all sorts of problems and probably would.


----------

